# liquid cycle questions.



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So i took water from the big tank and rubbermaid it 3 days ago ,i tested last night amm spiked ,so i cant use that for my beloved fish , i tested the big tank and for the first time ever i got an amm reading , gee this sure sucks.
I have to empty and clean the 90 gl .
so what i did was put in bio-clean and bio-support ,support is supposed to help eliminate amm and rites .
so i got my water ready for the new tank and also put in bio-clean and bio-support,again hoping to put the fish in the new tank tomorrow .
Does this stuff really work ? i lost my cleaner shrimp i think hubby may have dropped a rock on it but then after testing i might be thinking it was the amm reading.
i have never used this stuff feedback would be great .
I am going to add white diamond ammonia neutralizing crystals also tonight


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, the white diamond is zeolite and unfortunately will not remove ammonia in SW. 

I have tried Bio-Support and Bio-Clean with mixed results. What really works, IME, is SeaChem Stability.

If you are using tap water for preparing SW, let the water flush out of the taps for a few mins. I remember when I was there last that the building was doing extensive work in the plumbing system...not sure if it's still going on. After you make NSW, check it for ammonia...sometimes there is residual ammonia from the salt mix itself.

HTH


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You are so right about this building ,i really need a RO/DI we use a water treatment system(lotus) for our drinking water ,i was going to use that but it ionizes the water .Yes i always let the water run a long .
I tested again last night after adding them 2 things and now the rubbermaid is perfect and the tank is now spiking more .
but looking at it this morning it looks better , ill test after i do laundry .
Im sending Alain to big al's (i baught cheap salt i dont like)
We are going to get the better water conditioner,and instant cycle for the 40 gl and watch it for a day and see , i have never lost a fish the clowns are cheap enough but would be very angry if i loose the goby's.
So now i will have 1 fish only ,and god knows how many reef ones i will end up with lol
Thanks wilson , we will get the better water conditioner asap!


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can get Bio-Spira and Tetra Safe Start here in Canada? I know you can ship it in but that is way expensive and it takes a day. Both of them are instant cycle for your tanks, i know you can get it in the **== and versions of it in Europe but i am not sure about here in Canada. Anyone use Stability by Seachem?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes big al's has it hubby just gone to get it WOOHOOO .
now maybe i can be ready this time lololol

maybe call them and get them to hold it for you just in case they dont have many ,thats what i do the one at kennedy ,gee shoulda told me sooner i coulda got him to grab you one too!
but different sizes for different gallon , might cost you 60 or 80 even for your gallon .
416-757-3281


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ThisGuy said:


> Does anyone know if you can get Bio-Spira and Tetra Safe Start here in Canada? I know you can ship it in but that is way expensive and it takes a day. Both of them are instant cycle for your tanks, i know you can get it in the **== and versions of it in Europe but i am not sure about here in Canada. Anyone use Stability by Seachem?


I've used Stability by Seachem with great results as well as Bio Spira. I am unaware of anyone selling it in Canada but then again I've never really looked for it here, I bought mine in the US.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> yes big al's has it hubby just gone to get it WOOHOOO .
> now maybe i can be ready this time lololol
> 
> maybe call them and get them to hold it for you just in case they dont have many ,thats what i do the one at kennedy ,gee shoulda told me sooner i coulda got him to grab you one too!
> ...


No its ok i won't be needing one for a while(No basement) i was just trying to figure out if you can buy it here or if you have to have it shipped.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ok its not the type your talking about ...
called superbac aquarium 
all natural bacterial blend
accelerates cycling of new tanks
removes ammonia and nitrites 
Quickly establishes biological filtration.
Well i have it gonna try it in the evening .
Because if i dont get the 90gl ready to go the guy coming to pick it up may think im a PITA .
lmao j/l 
im feeling a lot better today then i have since the pups were born !

p.s. ill need some help with that black thing that hangs on my new tank ,i have never used one of those b4 .
But i decided to use it for mechanisches filtermedium and carbon,as well as the skimmer it should be fine.

if you get that type and have it shipped let me know ,ill read that later see if i can store it for emergencies


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> I've used Stability by Seachem with great results as well as Bio Spira. I am unaware of anyone selling it in Canada but then again I've never really looked for it here, I bought mine in the US.


I know MOPS carries Stability...and it seems to be a lot less than BioSpira!

$60-$80?! Does it really cost that much for Bio Spira?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd give you my old filter floss for a quarter of that price!! 

And I bet it'll be twice as effective.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it goes by gallon , i just paid 20 + for 40 gallons , so a 90gl +20gl sump would =3 bottles between 60-80 bux's 
and thats the cheap stuff (not bio sphere)


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a look at Aquasafe RO/DI units. I have been using them for over 3 years now with no complaints. If you want some water from my tank let me know. I'm going to do a 40g water change this week. You can also have a look at some of the water supply stores, I know there is a place on Brock St. just north of 2 that always has a sign out front for RO water for sale and I've seen some in Loblaws as well.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 30, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I know MOPS carries Stability...and it seems to be a lot less than BioSpira!
> 
> $60-$80?! Does it really cost that much for Bio Spira?


The problem is trying to get it up here to import a $19.99 bottle will cost you over a $100 because it has to be shipped overnight by air mail. Live bacteria that has to be refrigerated it costs a bit to ship.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wish i could take your water .....too much going on since last week and car is broke down ,which sucks cause my mother-in-law has to visit us now lol and i cant just say after 30 min ok time to go lol

My rubbermaid water was perfect today so i put the fish in it and pray .
if they are ok in there a few days i think i will just cycle the tank, 4 weeks of rubbermaid and buckets cant be that bad compared to Alains clutter lol

So now the clean up lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had my fish and coral in RM containers since we moved last Dec so don't feel so bad...LMAO!!!

As long as they get what they need to thrive, what's the diff b/w a RM container and an aquarium?!?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ThisGuy said:


> The problem is trying to get it up here to import a $19.99 bottle will cost you over a $100 because it has to be shipped overnight by air mail. Live bacteria that has to be refrigerated it costs a bit to ship.


I understand the special handling required, but I doubt that BA's is importing it a bottle or two at a time. If they can ship fish every week in insulated containers from the US, surely they can include a container with some cold packs and the product. Methinks they're gouging...but that's my $0.02.

I'm not in need of any of these products at the moment, I was just following the thread and did a double take when I saw the prices. I think I'd take some of ameekplec's filter media!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hooray! Used media for all! 

Seriously though, if you're looking to spend 60 - 80 bucks on this stuff, how about you just spend a buck or two to come get some filter media? I'd be glad to give you some mulm out of the Eheim 2217 on my panaque tank


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Um... isn't this a saltwater tank? Don't think the mulm would do much good.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, this is true. 
Well are the bacteria involved distinct? Or can they exist in salt and fresh water? I'd guess because the salinity they are different, but at the same time, I'm sure there would be some of the bacteria there that could survive.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't answer that question with any accuracy but if I had to guess, I'd probably say no, no bacteria would survive.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, that's the thing, you'd expect them to survive, but there are many bacteria that can take a rnage of salinity, and I would guess that the nitrogen-fixing/nitrifying bacteria aren't all one species so a few would survive.

At this stage, it' probably easier to just get sand from another member or something. For me it's just a matter that I am dubious of these 'bacteria in a bottle' solutions, when old media from a FW or SW system would more than do a fine job.


----------

